# Rockwork Backgrounds



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone has ever seen a fake rockwork set like this for sale before. i really wanted to do this inside my upcoming 90 gallon freshwater tank, but i dont have the slightest idea where to get or how to make plastic rockwork like this. has anyone ever seen something like this avaliable or have any idea how i can make something like it?


here's a pic of what im talking about:

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b155/ScubaDeeDuba/untitled.bmp


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I saw them at a LFS a few hours away. They only came with the tanks though. I wanted one bad but figured they would be expensive. I am sure you can make one yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

yeah im sure i could, but im not sure how i would go about doing that
has anyone seen them avaliable on a website?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

If you go to cichlid-forums.com they have a very good walkthrough on how to make one of those. actually just follow this link

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_list.php

Check out the article called aquarium background 1 under aquascaping ideas. You'll be impressed.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow that looks cool skuba kid! i hope it works out for ya :wink:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have seen these in a few stores here. They are made out of the hard stryofoam. Like the stuff used to make those little ice coolers. You know the ones.You rub two pieces of the foam together and its like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

http://www.on-the-rocks.se/english/index.html

I think they are fairly expensive. I know a guy in Wisconsin that ordered one awhile back for his 180 gallon tank. It does look really awesome though.

Alot of the DIY ones I've seen are pretty neat as well though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

im thinking about making it myself, but i still have one problem. the background would be permenent (which is okay with me) but in the DIY the thing is covered in cement and if i ever need to move this large tank in the years to come i may have a problem....the cement would make it awfully hard to move. would it be a problem if it was just styrofoam or if i used a only one thin layer of cement (for texturing)?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree Orbital! Looks freakin awesome and deep enough to have the lab fry hide in lol.

Check this DIY background looks awesome and like super super easy!

http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNdiygrotto/bndiygrotto.htm


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Wow MP, great DIY, thanks for the link

If i were ever to do an african cichlid tank i'd definitely consider that one.


----------

